# Sticky  LINK TO SPANISH CONSULATE LONDON visa information.



## xabiaxica

I'm sure that there will be MANY questions from British citizens wanting to move to Spain from 2021 who are unaware of the financial & other requirements for visas.

So here's a link to the Spanish consulate in London visa section.






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## xabiaxica




----------



## xabiaxica

The original link doesn't seem to be working atm. I'll leave it in case it's a temporary blip, but the information is also here, although only in Spanish



https://extranjeros.inclusion.gob.es/es/informacioninteres/InformacionProcedimientos/Ciudadanosnocomunitarios/index.html?fbclid=IwAR1VqXSbC7kYBkEuIvpxdxNar1R32Az09CpR6nWExIICyOt1CPtOjCo2HTI


----------



## xabiaxica




----------



## xabiaxica

Visa information is now here



Consular services


----------



## xabiaxica

Required income for visa applications is stated as multiples of IPREM.



IPREM 2023 - Valores para calcular el IPREM


----------

